# The weather outside is..........



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

frightful. We have had snow followed by rain, then freezing rain, ice pellets, snow pellets, more freezing rain and now more snow. Kind of fun watching the drivers out there skidding and sliding. Glad Inor and I have no place we need to go.

Thought it would be interesting to hear about the weather around the states here. No naah, naah stuff like "it's seventy two and I am wearing shorts so eat your heart out you frigid weather people".


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Right now, in Indiana it is 59 degrees and cloudy, lots of fog. It looks like it will snow, but the temperature doesnt indicate that. Its a little chilly and will continue getting colder and we should expect lots of snow over the weekend.. -sigh-


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I got about an inch of snow yesterday but it is too cold to be a problem driving. It is supposed to get colder for the rest of the week and more snow. Hey! it's winter.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Where we are in Montana, our high for today beats the rest of the nations low temp for the day. It is about-5 rigth now and expected to be -20 to -30 for the next few days.. It has been snowing for the past few days too. There is about a foot on the ground right now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

45 degrees,with drizzzle changing to freezing rain,followed by snow and a big temperature drop


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Here in SW Florida I am on the patio next too the pool , it is 80 degrees, YES.


----------



## LaPrepAR (Nov 20, 2013)

low 70s here in Arkansas....but ice storm on it's way...Friday looks crappy for us


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

here in southwest Washington unusually cold for us. Our temp this morning at 0500 was 10*. I believe our high was predicted at 30* today. No rain for a change. I think those rain clouds are probably a block of ice floating towards PaulS and may give him some mAore of the white stuff. 
Even though it is cold it is sunny and beautiful. If I didn't spend so much time outside I would enjoy the view.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Super high winds, zero visibility, I'm in the middle of a sand storm right now.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

we were near 80- at one point today but the next ice age is on the way. From over night Thursday until sometime Tuesday we won't see temps over about 25 and some estimates are calling for an inch of ice. Apparently the Weather Channel's Jim Cantore is going to be here from tomorrow until the Ice Age gives way to more sane temps.

The Dallas/Ft Worth Metroplex will, for all intents and purposes, be shut down with that much ice.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> frightful. We have had snow followed by rain, then freezing rain, ice pellets, snow pellets, more freezing rain and now more snow. Kind of fun watching the drivers out there skidding and sliding. Glad Inor and I have no place we need to go.
> 
> Thought it would be interesting to hear about the weather around the states here. No naah, naah stuff like "it's seventy two and I am wearing shorts so eat your heart out you frigid weather people".


I am a bit South of you, but it ain't no better here. Unfortunately I work outdoors exclusively, most of the year I enjoy it, but right now not so much.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I am a bit South of you, but it ain't no better here. Unfortunately I work outdoors exclusively, most of the year I enjoy it, but right now not so much.


I wish it were about 10 degrees cooler so it would be all snow. This snow-rain crap we have had all day is going to be a real mess when I have the blow out the drive tomorrow.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

59 degrees, a little rain and very breezy. I guess winter is setting in down here. But so much better that Chicago in so many ways.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

5 below now and expected to be 15 below tonight...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> frightful. We have had snow followed by rain, then freezing rain, ice pellets, snow pellets, more freezing rain and now more snow. Kind of fun watching the drivers out there skidding and sliding. Glad Inor and I have no place we need to go.
> 
> Thought it would be interesting to hear about the weather around the states here. No naah, naah stuff like "it's seventy two and I am wearing shorts so eat your heart out you frigid weather people".


What you have sent our way will be here soon. The front hits tonight, manana high will be 40 then late Thurs, early Fri the fun begins. I figure they will most likely shut our office down. Then we get round 2 starting Sat night. Gotta love Texas weather. BTW sunshine and upper 70's today. Go figure.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Clear and calm. Around 18 degrees here this morning. Warms up to 40-50 during the days. This is unusually cold for this time of year.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> What you have sent our way will be here soon. The front hits tonight, manana high will be 40 then late Thurs, early Fri the fun begins. I figure they will most likely shut our office down. Then we get round 2 starting Sat night. Gotta love Texas weather. BTW sunshine and upper 70's today. Go figure.


Yeah but I was in Plano, TX a year ago when 14 tornadoes went through all at the same time! We get tornadoes in the spring and summer, but they do not gang up on us! Sheesh!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Yeah but I was in Plano, TX a year ago when 14 tornadoes went through all at the same time! We get tornadoes in the spring and summer, but they do not gang up on us! Sheesh!


Welcome to the tornado belt::clapping::

Plano is the other side of the world for me. We do get our fair share on the west side of suburbia. That's one of the reasons I'm a ham.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Thought it would be interesting to hear about the weather around the states here. No naah, naah stuff like "it's seventy two and I am wearing shorts so eat your heart out you frigid weather people".


Nothing of the sort. It's 70, and I'm wearing a t-shirt.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Current conditions: 39°, light rain, and a dense fog advisory. Today's predicted high 56° tonight 51° tomorrow more rain high 52°


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Currently 20 degrees here. Not too bad, dry and cold, we may break the freezing mark by late afternoon or not...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's 23 degrees and clear outside. I am retired so I more or less forward to snow since it gives me an excuse to sit in front of the fire place and read.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I hear that you all in Minn.got up to a foot in some places,and then there was the freezing rain!.we only got about 6 inches where we are,then the freezing rain.we really hate system snow and really prefer lake effect because,its much dryer snow and the snowthrowers dont clog up at all.yesterday was just a cluster....,one thrower developed carb probs...gotta go play with it now,and we have a good 1/2 inch of ice on the driveway....lotsa fun!!!......NOT!....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well we didn't get three feet of snow like further north but it is basically a layer of ice covered with snow. I am not looking forward to going out. The trees are pretty with the sparkly ice but the wind has kicked up and it is cooooolllllllddd.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

47 degrees with freezing rain.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It was 28 below this morning. I have no idea what is is witht he wind chill but it is ****in arctic outside. We are loving it though.. You know it is cold outside when you can throw a glass of water inthe air and it turns to powder.. I will try to get a video of it in bit if I can for you guys int he south to see..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

High of about 16 degrees today, have to go work in it in a couple hours. Should be about 0 when I get off work, colder yet tomorrow with a high of 12.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Supposed to be -8 for a high today. It is cold but it is a BEAUTIFUL day outside!! We have those Eclipse blackout curtains. They are like an insulating curtain. Most of out place we have shut off and only use the kitchin/living room the bathroom and our bedroom. Everything else is closed off so we don't have to heat it. The wood stove keeps it between 65 and 80 inside usually. When we got up this mornin it was -28 outside and 49 inside(we didn't put a log on in middle of night). Those blackout curtains we have pinned up to the windows to help keep it warm. We put a thermometer between the window and the curtain and it was 19 degrees.. There was ice on the window. I wonder what it would be inside if we didn't have those curtains set up like we do??


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Today it's the New Mexico favorite, combo dust and snow storm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At 2:52 PM here in North Florida (about 2 miles south of the Georgia line) it is 83.5 degrees, 55% humidity, bright blue skies with thin, high clouds.
But last week we got down into the mid twenties a couple mornings right before sunrise.
This is as far north as i ever want to go - we have occasional overnight temps in the teens in Jan-Feb, but no snow.
And Prep-Consultant I spent a year at Ft Carson, Colorado and we went out in the field and slept in tents in minus 20 temps and snowfall measured in feet. Y'all can have that, it's not for this Florida boy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Supposed to be -8 for a high today. It is cold but it is a BEAUTIFUL day outside!! We have those Eclipse blackout curtains. They are like an insulating curtain. Most of out place we have shut off and only use the kitchin/living room the bathroom and our bedroom. Everything else is closed off so we don't have to heat it. The wood stove keeps it between 65 and 80 inside usually. When we got up this mornin it was -28 outside and 49 inside(we didn't put a log on in middle of night). Those blackout curtains we have pinned up to the windows to help keep it warm. We put a thermometer between the window and the curtain and it was 19 degrees.. There was ice on the window. I wonder what it would be inside if we didn't have those curtains set up like we do??


PrepConsultant -

What is kind of cool to see when it is that cold is to take your kids soap bubble stuff outside and blow bubbles. They freeze instantly. Our kids used to love watching that when they were little.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At 2:52 PM here in North Florida (about 2 miles south of the Georgia line) it is 83.5 degrees, 55% humidity, bright blue skies with thin, high clouds.
> But last week we got down into the mid twenties a couple mornings right before sunrise.
> This is as far north as i ever want to go - we have occasional overnight temps in the teens in Jan-Feb, but no snow.
> And Prep-Consultant I spent a year at Ft Carson, Colorado and we went out in the field and slept in tents in minus 20 temps and snowfall measured in feet. Y'all can have that, it's not for this Florida boy.


That's how I used to be. I remember Arctic and Mountain Warfare training. Then overseas. I remember Eastern Europe being SO cold and I hated it. I swore that if I ever seen snow again, it would be too soon. Now it doesn't bother me that much. I got to the point where I was starting to dislike the Florida heat. Sometimes in the winter you would be sweating your ass off. It would be "cold" in the morning then it was hot as balls once the sun came up. Now I'm at the point where I am liking the cold more than I used to. I'm working on something now and if it works out, we will be spending a few weeks every few months back in Okeechobee.. I'll have to see.. Then we can have both..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You know it's cold when you have to eat fast or your food will get cold.. It's like 68 deg inside which isn't bad but the food gets cold pretty quick once it's done.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am cooking some chicken,peppers and onions for some fajitas. I just washed my hands and my blue heeler was at the door so I opened it and my hands were wet. My hand touched the outside of the door and it was still damp from being washed and STUCK to the door. I pulled it off without tearing any skin though.. It's only 14 below..lol


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yeah but I was in Plano, TX a year ago when 14 tornadoes went through all at the same time! We get tornadoes in the spring and summer, but they do not gang up on us! Sheesh!


Oh come on, the tornadoes were at least 15 miles North.:lol: That was a suck day though, we didn't have Sharknado or Stonenado for reference yet.



inceptor said:


> Welcome to the tornado belt::clapping::
> 
> Plano is the other side of the world for me. We do get our fair share on the west side of suburbia. That's one of the reasons I'm a ham.


Oh come on, it's not _that_ far! Ya know there's a toll bridge that cuts the distance pretty much in half. Too bad the traffic doubles the travel time though.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> That's how I used to be. I remember Arctic and Mountain Warfare training. Then overseas. I remember Eastern Europe being SO cold and I hated it. I swore that if I ever seen snow again, it would be too soon. Now it doesn't bother me that much. I got to the point where I was starting to dislike the Florida heat. Sometimes in the winter you would be sweating your ass off. It would be "cold" in the morning then it was hot as balls once the sun came up. Now I'm at the point where I am liking the cold more than I used to. I'm working on something now and if it works out, we will be spending a few weeks every few months back in Okeechobee.. I'll have to see.. Then we can have both..


Uncle Sugar pinned some salad on my chest as a make up kiss for providing me an extended Arctic vacation. Ever tried to land navigate at the North Pole? Humbling, it is.

Quietest place, EVAR!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for calling the DFW Metroplex. I'm sorry but we are closed. If this is an emergency hang up and dial 911. We will resume business on either Monday or Tuesday. Thanks for calling. Goodbye.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Oh come on, the tornadoes were at least 15 miles North.:lol: That was a suck day though, we didn't have Sharknado or Stonenado for reference yet.
> 
> Oh come on, it's not _that_ far! Ya know there's a toll bridge that cuts the distance pretty much in half. Too bad the traffic doubles the travel time though.


I was working comm the day of the opening. I did walk the bridge up and back. I drove across it once to see where it went. It goes to east BFE. That is so far from The Colony it would have been easier for me to take 121.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We have an ice day! I love extra day's off.









There is at least an inch or more of ice on my driveway.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's 17 here but GEEZ, I just saw on the news that the temp in Montana is -37

So much for global warming.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I didn't get the ice day I so wanted. I work in a chemical facility and once a process is started it's not possible to just shut it down without spending really large chunks of cash because you just created thousands of gallons of hazadrous waste that has to be properly disposed of.

About 11:15 Thursday night our heat pumg built up ice and a fan blade broke off. While was working on the work arounds to get through the night the power went off and stayed off for about 8 hours. We also lost pwoer off and on all day Friday. We have plenty of firewood but I am really going to have to re-evaluate my loss of power in freezing temps plans. Some incremental improvements look like they could yield huge benefits.

I can't even wrap my head around -37 as a number. I've been in those temps but we seriously never bothered to assign a number to them since it was easier and more accurate to just say it was really f#@^ing cold.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunny, 75, clear skies. Not really naa, naa-ing. It feels kind of weird with weather like this so close to Christmas, but hey, makes it great for playing outside.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thursday night between Atlanta and my retreat in Central AL it was raining and about 75 degrees, real wet and muggy. I haven't had a flat tire in years and I did then. Poncho just got me steaming hot and sweaty. Ford F 150 has the tool to lower the spare under the rear seat. I have a better jack and lug wrench than what comes with the truck so I was good to go. Damn if it didn't take me 19 minutes just to get the tool out of the factory storage area under the seat, assembled and spare lowered. No way to get the spare out than climb under the truck in the mud and gravel on the side of the road. Gets dark at about 5 pm in east central AL so headlamp on my head. I felt like the dad in Christmas Story timing his tire change. 7 more minutes to get the truck jacked up, flat tire off and spare on. Another 2 minutes to get all my gear back in the truck. 

I couldn't imagine doing this in freezing snow, sleet or in a foreign country being shot at defending liberty or fill in the blank....If that was the hardest thing I have to do this week I am truly blessed by God.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When I got up this morning it was 9 degrees Fahrenheit. Damn it, Al Gore promised me that we are getting Global Warming and I for one am getting a little tired of waiting for it to come. If I believed that big fat liar I would be able to go outside in my shorts instead of freezing my cojones off. Another broken promise from some sleazy politician. You just can't trust those guys.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

3 degrees my bikes are locked in their room warm and safe. I am however going to start out cars and let them run causing a speed up in Global warming.
I don't care if sea levels rise. More water for everyone.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm thinking large bon fires all around the perimeter of the yard should help warm up things Right? worst part about the cold is trying to keep water thawed enough so the critters can get enough to drink every day. An all day chore around here. 
Very thankful I have a home to return to ever night and an endless supply of firewood. I have a number of patients with no water and no heat right now and nothing I can do about it short of bringing them all home with me. I am thinking death by zombie to be better than the pain of dying from the cold. 
will be listening for the death count on the news since I'm sure the little old people in our neighborhoods are suffering. 

Please check on your elderly neighbors and make sure they are warm and have food and water.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Right now it is -6 with an expected high of 3. The sun is doing a brief appearance as clouds gather on the horizon. There is a wind chill advisory out but so far everything is still.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was still outside at 4am today, thermometer said -4. I have not noticed much difference, once it gets below about 10 its too damn cold.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I was still outside at 4am today, thermometer said -4. I have not noticed much difference, once it gets below about 10 its too damn cold.


Are the Polar Bears out then? You should be careful.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Are the Polar Bears out then? You should be careful.


When its this cold nothing is out then. No polar bears this far South yet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Warmed up to 5 degrees . Working outside putting in a new 16 foot garage door. Work like this should be done in spring.


----------

